# Rifle stock dimensions



## jneil (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm going to whittle myself a stock, nothing too fancy. I'm looking for some place where I can get an idea to layout everything. I'm going to practice on a couple of 2x6 pine boards before I try one for real. Thanks


----------



## Back2class (Feb 2, 2008)

send it to richards to have the action cut if they cut your action. Then carve the stock you want around it. Its a nightmare to inlet.


----------



## LadyGunner (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141788

is this what your looking for?


----------



## jneil (Feb 2, 2008)

LadyGunner said:


> http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141788
> 
> is this what your looking for?



That site is a thing of beauty. Thanks LadyGunner


----------



## LadyGunner (Feb 3, 2008)

jneil said:


> That site is a thing of beauty. Thanks LadyGunner




you're welcome
and good luck

I wanna see pics of your project


----------

